

Show HN: Plan your social calendar. - mourad
http://www.plangr.com

======
djb_hackernews
Disclaimer: I run an event aggregator.

1) Your copy needs work, I see grammar mistakes all over

2) The preview animation moves way too fast

3) Give your first time visitors something besides a login/sign up. Let them
see the real product.

4) Your about page is a ridiculous wall of text, I'd get rid of it completely.
Along with the empty Careers tab.

5) It seems like you are trying to do too many things at once, pick one thing,
focus on it, and do it right.

6) You'll need viral aspects if you want this thing to blow up, posting on HN
isn't going to do it. Or an extremely large ad budget.

------
mourad
First thank you for your comment, this is my first real project and I am still
learning. I have to day that I am also going through hard time, and any advice
is helping.

Your points are interesting, can you please develop the 3, 5 and 6 points if
it is possible.

thank you again.

------
mattmanser
Is there anywhere I can look at that has actual events just to get an idea of
the UI?

You seem to have a pretty massive chicken and egg problem going on, I'm not
seeing any events for my home city Nottingham nor London, New York or San
Francisco.

If you want feedback on the UI, give us somewhere to go with events. If you're
trying to get users (seeing as this is the 5th time you've posted it here),
focus on a city and promote to them directly. At the very least if you're
posting it here packing events in the bay area is your best shot as the most
users of HN come from there from the last poll I remember.

